# Ridgid R3205 circular saw



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

My Makita has been running almost everyday for almost 10 years with no issues.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...-LED-Lights-24T-Carbide-Blade-5007F/202873973


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

Maybe it's because I'm blind in my right eye but I prefer a left hand saw. All worm drives are left hand but as you know they weigh a good bit more. You have to hunt for regular left hand saw. I bought mine online, I think I paid about $125 several yrs ago.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

With a shop made saw guide you'll soon discover all the screwing around with drawing lines to follow and monkeying around with a speed square was not necessary and the right hand blade actually works better. Watching the blade is for amateurs.


----------



## Guap0_ (Dec 2, 2017)

I vote for a new saw.


----------



## blackestate (Sep 4, 2011)

I was kind of leaning to a new saw. What about Ryobi? with the laser guide.
https://www.homedepot.com/p/Ryobi-15-Amp-7-1-4-in-Circular-Saw-with-Laser-CSB144LZK/205840019

or a ryobi 1+ 18V as I have several of those already


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

SeniorSitizen said:


> With a shop made saw guide you'll soon discover all the screwing around with drawing lines to follow and monkeying around with a speed square was not necessary and the right hand blade actually works better. Watching the blade is for amateurs.


The worm drive vs sidewinder debate can go on and on, but there's a reason most framers run a worm drive saw with the blade on the left. 
Ripping plywood is a breeze when you can see where you're cutting. You don't have to stop and start to move down the cut since you have better reach with a worm drive. Worm drives tend to have more power than a sidewinder. Cutting a board can be done with one hand on the saw and one holding the 2x4 while still being able to see where you're cutting. 
Along with a couple worm drives, I do own a sidewinder with the blade on the right. I don't even know why I still have it, but I keep telling myself that it will come in handy for something someday. ...it's just that day has not come but barely a day goes by that the worm drive is not cutting away. 
In the end though, it's just a question of what you prefer and what works best for you.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

blackestate said:


> I was kind of leaning to a new saw. What about Ryobi? with the laser guide.


What's the point of a laser guide on a circular saw? Other than a gimmick to make you think you're getting something with more features?


----------



## blackestate (Sep 4, 2011)

I do not know about the laser guide. I have never used one. I thought it would make following the cut line easier? as I get older, that may be more helpful? if the do not work like that then it is good to know now.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

NotYerUncleBob2 said:


> The worm drive vs sidewinder debate can go on and on, but there's a reason most framers run a worm drive saw with the blade on the left.
> Ripping plywood is a breeze when you can see where you're cutting. You don't have to stop and start to move down the cut since you have better reach with a worm drive. Worm drives tend to have more power than a sidewinder. Cutting a board can be done with one hand on the saw and one holding the 2x4 while still being able to see where you're cutting.
> Along with a couple worm drives, I do own a sidewinder with the blade on the right. I don't even know why I still have it, but I keep telling myself that it will come in handy for something someday. ...it's just that day has not come but barely a day goes by that the worm drive is not cutting away.
> In the end though, it's just a question of what you prefer and what works best for you.


I can have the plywood cut and it be straight as a table saw cut by the time you get your line to follow marked. If squiggly lines are acceptable that's fine with me.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Watching the blade is for amateurs.


I use Porter Cable Mag left hand saws, and will never go back to a right hand saw, mainly because I can follow my line without dangerously looking over the saw. Not sure how anyone can cut a straight line without looking at the blade. Following the blade guides out front??? Not hardly. Totally inaccurate, IMO. And I don't tolerate squiggly lines. I also have extruded aluminum clamp down saw guides for rough cutting plywood which is too large and cumbersome for the table saw.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

chandler48 said:


> I use Porter Cable Mag left hand saws, and will never go back to a right hand saw, mainly because I can follow my line without dangerously looking over the saw.


That's the mistake that's made when one can't be weened from looking at the blade. Do you watch the blade when cutting with a table saw? I hope not.

I watch the shoe base follow the guide the same as if cutting with a table saw watching that I keep the material against the fence. The blade can take care of itself and doesn't need watching. Some old habits are locked in forever.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

joecaption said:


> My Makita has been running almost everyday for almost 10 years with no issues.
> https://www.homedepot.com/p/Makita-...-LED-Lights-24T-Carbide-Blade-5007F/202873973



I bought mine in 1994. I renovated four homes with it and did side jobs for the passed 23 years. Only last year did I have to change the trigger switch on it and of course, a cord or two over the years that just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.  

The only bad thing I can say about the saw is, the blade height adjustment handle. It is persnickety with age, about keeping the floor plate locked.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Gregsoldtruck79 said:


> I bought mine in 1994. I renovated four homes with it and did side jobs for the passed 23 years. Only last year did I have to change the trigger switch on it and of course, a cord or two over the years that just happened to be in the wrong place at the wrong time.
> 
> The only bad thing I can say about the saw is, the blade height adjustment handle. It is persnickety with age, about keeping the floor plate locked.


They really should make circular saws with titanium armored cords[emoji23]. If you haven't cut one off, you haven't done much work. 

Sent from my RCT6213W22 using Tapatalk


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

> Do you watch the blade when cutting with a table saw?


No, but I'm not moving the table saw.  I have never found a guide that was as accurate as I wanted. I KNOW where the blade cuts


----------



## blackestate (Sep 4, 2011)

I am sorry, I did not mean to start a debate on what kind of saw is better or how to use it. Just looking for a cheap home owners saw that does not weight a lot. had an old black and decker 2000 for a long time. disappointed with how the ridgid held up


----------



## Glassit (Jan 30, 2016)

Why throw out a perfectly good saw? Sell it on Craigslist if nothing else. You should be able to bend the plate back into place to where it will cut straight, if not, replacing (and still saving $50 over a new saw) would almost certainly fix your issue. Rigid saws aren't any worse than most new saws, they can take some abuse. They are made by One World Tech which makes tools for many brands, including Ryobi. One of the saws I use is an old blue Ryobi that I tried to kill one summer - cut up every rafter on a 13,000 square foot skylight into thirds with it to fit into dumpsters and it's still going, albeit with some bearing howl. Not unlikely that you'd end up with the same One World Tech saw under a different color housing if you bought new anyway.

The old Japanese Makitas are hard to beat for cutting power although I do like the toolless blade change on my Porter Cable, but if someone gave me a Rigid that just needed a base plate I sure wouldn't toss it out.


----------



## NotYerUncleBob2 (Dec 29, 2017)

blackestate said:


> I do not know about the laser guide. I have never used one. I thought it would make following the cut line easier? as I get older, that may be more helpful? if the do not work like that then it is good to know now.


Nope. The laser doesn't really help you cut straight on a circular saw since it will go all over the place as you cut. It's not like a miter saw where neither wood or saw is moving when you're lining it up. 
A friend got a circular saw with a laser some years ago and I tried it out...the laser was worthless.


----------



## blackestate (Sep 4, 2011)

my only concern with just changing the plate, is will the saw cut straight when it is changed. I have bent it back so I can cut with it, but have not taken it off. The bottom of the plate is not smooth anymore.


----------



## Glassit (Jan 30, 2016)

Plate alignment determines cut straightness. If you drop an $800 Festool saw and bend the plate it won't cut straight. If the tabs on the saw are straight and the tabs on the base are straight the saw will cut straight. Take it apart and look at it for a minute and it should be pretty obvious what needs to bend back to cut straight again


----------



## MTN REMODEL LLC (Sep 11, 2010)

As I've gotten older, I really like a built in light (not a laser) on any new tool I have to replace.

Don't think I've seen it on any circular saws... but I am looking to replace my lightweight panel saw with the squeeling bearings... anybody seen one.

My 15A Dewalt will never need replacing in my lifetime.... it's a bear.

*Chandler.*.. I too like a left hand CS... unfortunately, I don't have one... but my son does and I love it.... but then again, I'm not really doing much frameing in retirement.

*Senior*, I too have cutting boards made for each of my several saws. Sure makes set-up and cutting easier on more precise issues... but I do eye sight most rough framing.


----------



## Glassit (Jan 30, 2016)

How about a clip on or taped on flexible mini led? Wouldn't it be worth replacing bearings for a panel saw? Recently did 3 on my old Makita 2708 table saw for $40 shipped (and added a riving knife from Shark Guard) . Had to buy a bearing puller for about another $20 shipped but will be nice to have that around anyway.


----------

